# Como Cambiar Solenoide de AC a CD



## arturoarias (Dic 11, 2011)

Tengo un solenoide de 220V 60 Hz   que tiene el problema de que hace mucho ruido por lo que lo quiero usar con corriente continua ,se que voy a tener una pérdida de fuerza, pero quisiera saber a que voltaje DC lo puedo conectar  y si esto afectaría en la duración del solenoide.

Las caracteristicas estan en este link :

http://www.drillspot.com/products/43730/Dormeyer_2006-M-1_Laminated_Solenoid

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

La corriente continua no evitara el ruido que esos hacen, el dispositivo esta realizado para trabajar con AC y no con DC, si le metes DC se quemara y sabes mal no tendira menos fuerza

Sie el ruido que mete cuando esta actuando, fuera del golpe seco es como un bramido, puede que el bobinado este suelto, eso lo corregirias barnizandolo a fin de inmovilizar la espiras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2011)

Algunos solenoides son ruidosos porque apoyan mal , si habré limado fierro . . .

Con esos datos :

Coil Resistance (Ohms) 82.0
Seated Amps 0.22

R = V / I
V = R * I = 18 Vcc

Podrias probar con 24 V a ver que pasa , si se calienta , a bajar la tensión , si trabaja frio , podés subirla.

Ésto es como solución de emergencia , no por diseño y solamente para intentar aprovechar algo que ya tenés , porque si tuvieras que comprarlo , tenés los de contínua :


http://www.drillspot.com/electrical/solenoids/mechanical-solenoids/


Saludos !


----------



## radni (Dic 12, 2011)

Limpia bien el entrehierro para eliminar toda la basura que puede haber acumulado (desarmá el solenoide para hacerlo) en general esto dá buenos resultados y se soluciona.
Si así no fuera ponerle CC no te serviria pues limitando la corriente a un valor como el sugerido de .22 amp no te va a alcanzar la fuerza inicial ya que la misma cuando aplicas CA es mucho mas grande en un primer momento pues el nucleo está dezplazado y por lo tanto la reactancia inductiva es mucho mas baja y la corriente inicial se elevaria alrededor de 2,5 amp y como la fuerza es proporcional a la corriente bla, bla, bla no te alcanza a tirar nada.
Igual hay una solucion para aplicar CC pero es muy complicada y no se si se justifica para tu caso.-
Suerte.-


----------



## arturoarias (Dic 13, 2011)

Gracias por sus respuesta me han ayudado mucho ,he probado el solenoide con 24V DC  y  ha tenido una perdida de carrera ,porque si bien el solenoide tenia una carrera de 25 mm con 220 AC , con 24 V DC  jala a los 18 mm pero con menos fuerza  ,pero a una distancia corta como de 10 mm mejora bastante  ,el ruido que tenia  ha desaparecido.

La carrera de trabajo que se requiere  es menor de 10 mm por lo que no me afectaria esta perdida de fuerza ,pero la corriente que esta pasando es de 0.28 A  ,es decir 27% mas de los 0.22 A que trabajaba con 220V AC ,  

Segun su hoja tecnica a maxima carrera (en 220 AC) la corriente es de  2.5 A ,lo que me hace suponer que el alambre  soportaria 0.28A  sin problema

Seria recomendable   hacer trabajar permanentemente el solenoide a 24V ?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2011)

Los 2,5 Amperes son solo un pico de supongamos medio segundo hasta que cierra.

En cuanto a las 24 horas la conclusión es facil , dejalo conectado y tocale el bobinado , si no podés aguantar el dedo unos 5 segundos estás medio al límite , si permanece frio podés aumentarle el voltaje , pero si recalienta deberás disminuirlo un poco. Hay solenoides para uso intermitente y otros para uso contínuo.

Otra opción también , si necesitaras un cierre más rápido o más enérgico , sería cerrarlo con un pulso de 100 Vdc y luego sostenerlo con los 24.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2012)

> La corriente continua no evitara el ruido que esos hacen, el dispositivo  esta realizado para trabajar con AC y no con DC, si le metes DC se  quemara y sabes mal no tendira menos fuerza


Si le pones DC NO SE VA A QUEMAR


----------



## cristard (Jun 25, 2012)

pues mira si existe la bobina a 24vdc para ese elemento como los contactores trifasicos de chin que vendes las bobinas y solo la cambias si necesitas otra alimentacion


----------

